# Am not sure but think fish is sick!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I` am not possitive but I am suspecting ...my 333 male may have a problem .
When I got them he looked really plump ....too plump 
I was thinking just too well fed !
as the weeks go on I have had fish in QT from the same person get really fat (suspect bloat) and die .
Cant get a very good look at him for more then a sec so it is really hard to tell !
It is no problem setting up a QT and tank juggle to keep a closer eye on him and maybe treat ?
The only meds I have that I would use on plecs is prazi-pro ...it dont say if its for bloat and cant really find much on bloat .
Any suggestions would be great thanks ,think i should start thinking of a plan ,and think I wont be able to spare the eggs as if theres a problem then the fry would be comprimised anyway !
thanks all 




Please stay on topic and be respectfull .........if not dont post .
If I have asked you to not bother me then please dont post !


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

With bloat extremely clean water is your best weapon. I guess that it's a good bet with any disease though. If you have fish dying of fatness then I'd try an anti-bacterial remedy (don't use mela or pimafix they aren't strong enough). Unfortunately, I can't recommend a good one.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

That's horrible
Wish I could be more help
Which one did you loose already?


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

you can use metro. or clout. But I will try to get some metro. first before using clout for bloat. Clout is extremnly strong medicine.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Fortunately (unfortunately) so far just tetras and guppys ... lost all doug white guppys and the albinos are still flopping off ..
I have never had a disease like this .so far the count is about 200.00 worth.
Im guessing that the 333's musta been in the same tank as the guppys .
all other plecs seem fine So im guessing they were in seperate quarters .

Will metro kill the 333 male ? 
isnt metro the med that is harmfull to humans?

Im not 100% possitive ,, but its looking like I have one pregnant male ,and it is for sure a male .

You think as a safeguard to treat everything that came from the same person ?
cripes im at a loss ...
Everything are in seperate tanks (thank god ) so if that is it ..at lease my fish arent contaminated lol 

funny thing the cardinals havent got ick yet (they are also alone)

But in my gut I think it is something .the female looks fine should I treat her as well ?
thanks ..
I was going to get more 333's good thing I have been watching !phew(they will now be on hold)


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Are the problem fish from Doug? When I worked for him he had a lot of sick and dying guppies and even some plecs .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

They were from someone -to someone -to someone - to me ? lol
from doug whites stock ...cant be directly connected to his fish no...
about a year span of playing pass the fish ...

I have 2 fry alive from more then 25 fish lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that Doreen. But I have heard peas apparently do wonders for bloat. Try blanching some peas, take off the husk and through into the tank. 

Sorry, I have no actual experience with bloat, just from what I have read.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Metro aka (as known as) Metronidazole is one of the proven drug that can cure bloated fish and have known to use in woman to prevent preterm birth...

Here is a little info I looked it up

Flagyl S Suspension

Active ingredient is metro. Designed for human consumption Flagyl is used to treat certain infections caused by bacteria and other organisms in different parts of the body. It is also used to prevent or treat certain infections that may occur during surgery. Flagyl is an antibiotic which belongs to a group of medicines called nitroimidazoles. This medicine works by killing or stopping the growth of bacteria and other organisms causing these infections. I have used this as a preventative med for bloat and with bloat infected T's.

The rest you got to read it up 

http://fishandpics.com/2009/02/medications/

I don't see any sign of human risk any where..

ITS SAFE!!!!   

Hopes it help!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

"nothing is safe"!!!
but good reading thanks!


so this med I have to get from my vet ???
and dont put in the water ,spot treat or feed ?

human safe hummmmm ............can make women sterile but its safe ....
last I checked infertility is a big health issue for women !!
If I treat the tank and my 8 year old puts her hands in ,there could be a chance she will have problems ....omg !!!

So would it also have the same affect on a male then I assume!



P.S I know all about infertility!! our 8 year old is a test tube baby so you better know about infertility b4 you post about it , because I got balls lately and will call you on it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've seen metro at alternative aquariums. I belive it is called Metroplex


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Metro is available in API general cure iirc. I dont think it harms humans at all. I think Bigfishy was saying it's used to prevent premature births, not births period .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK well this week I will run an extra HOB on that tank (incase I need a qt)
and try and get someone here to look at him b4 I treat ,as I have not had illness and have nothing to compare it to !
Would be better with someone with more experiance!
not sure how I will arrange it as will be at the hospital all week with my daughter and omg back to school ...hubby has to deal my deals and he hasnt a clue lol !

Thanks very much all!


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Cory said:


> Metro is available in API general cure iirc. I dont think it harms humans at all. I think Bigfishy was saying it's used to prevent premature births, not births period .


You have to get Metronidazole in powder form. I tried those medicine that has some sort of metro in there, but metronidazole works a whole lot better and cheaper.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

isnt that the meds you have charles ?
not sure I can do anything hobby related this week ,what would be the shipping on that (m1j1g4)?
I maybe stuck at sunnybrook hospital all week ,ill take a laptop but wont be able to do much .
My daugher may be having surgery for a 5cm tumor and I am not leaving her side period!
so wont be able to run around to stores but I can instruct my hubby 

thanks ahead of time


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

no, that is not what I made. I buy them as well. It is rather cheap. $10 enough to treat a 125 gallon tank for 7 days.


----------

